# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Shoqata e alkoolisteve anonime.

## shoku_tanku

Pershendetje te gjitheve!Une jam Shoku Tanku dhe jam nje i alkoolizuar.
Historia ime me pijen,ka nisur qe ne moshe minore,me kujtohet si sot kur
gjyshi ndjese paste, me merrte prane kazanit te rakise dhe me jepte te pija
ne ato gotat 7-te lekeshe.Mbaj mend qe shendeti i pare qe kam pire me gjyshin
ka qene ai i partise...me pas kemi ngritur dolli per kooperativat e bashkuara
per anetaret e pleniumit e deri tek magazinierja e kooperatives.Keto ishin dolli 
qe detyrimisht duhej te ishin te parat ne c'do muhabet,nga me i rendesishmi deri tek ai me i thjeshti,me pas nisnin dollite per njerezit e familjes e per farefisin. Kur arrita ne moshen e pubertetit gjyshi,i kenaqur nga perparimet e mia ne fushen e muhabetit, dollise e rakise, me bleu nje faqore te lare ne argjend.Ishte nje moment vertet i vecante ne jeten time dhe i bera gjyshit nje betim solemn se do
ta perfaqesoja ate denjesisht,ne te gjitha muhabetet qe do te organizoheshin ne te ardhmen...Kane kaluar kohe qe atehere dhe une,pervec ketij momenti triumfues,kam patur edhe shume te tjere por a ja vlen ky triumf,po te mendosh efektet anesore qe te shkakton konsumimi i alkolit?!

Do te doja te dija edhe eksperiencat tuaja, flisni per te mirat dhe te keqiat qe ka sjelle alkooli ne jeten tuaj...me rrespekt per te gjithe ju "pijanece dhe pijedashes"

----------


## ARKIA

Gezuar shoku!
Si uje duket e shkreta,bile dhe formula kimike i ngjan:
[UJI-H2O--RAKIA-H2OOHOOOHO]
E mire eshte po te pishe pak(ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)por po e kalove te ben:
-humbet ngjyrat (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
-s'te mbyllet goja (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
-te tjeret te duken me te shkurter (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
-rralle mund te duket se s'te kuptojne(--------------------------------------------)
-te ben baba pa dashur(-------------------------------------------------)
-FIAT-i te duket FERRARI(-----------------------------------------------)
-greku te duket shqiptar dhe te vjen inat qe s'pergjigjet shqip(------------------------)
-makina e policise te duket disco(----------------------------------)
-te kujtohen kenge qe nuk i di fare(---------------------------------)
-thone se te ben dem per shendetin.
Ka qene nje raki Skrapari-akoma s'me ka dale.
Te rruame brezin e ri nga alkoolizmi !
Nje gote vere ne dite te ben mire-jo me shume.
Hajde gezuar e zoti te na rruaj mendjen!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Gas pac mik i dashur!Rakia e Skraparit ne vitet 80-85 ka qene ilaci qe prinderit e mi
me jepnin per te me forcuar kockat hahahhh...
Nuk besoj se Skraparllinjte e sotem, do te munden ta imitojne dot ate raki...
Edhe sikur te munden,nuk do ta bejne sepse me ato pese hardhi te kalbura qe u kane mbetur,nuk mund te shuajne dot etjen e tyre,e jo me te kene per te shitur...
Ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne vitet 80-85,ka dale nje raki sheqeri ne vitet 98-06
qe per nga embelsia ja kalon asaj te 85-es dhe kur e pi,te con ne qiellin e shtate
por ama te nesermen kur zgjohesh,te duket koka sikur e ke mbushur me beton.
E megjithate ne prape e pime me po ate kenaqesi qe pinit ju dikur rakine e 85-es

Megjithese shijet kane ndryshuar,forca e zakonit mbetet po ajo...

----------


## donna76

Drogati :kryqezohen:   kete s'e kisha pare hahahahaha sa kam qeshur.

----------


## alnosa

2hahahahaha shoku tanku .

 :uahaha:

----------


## DEN_Bossi

> 2hahahahaha shoku tanku .


3............................gjuaj

hahahah

----------


## alnosa

Deno Lerma Shoku Tankun Rehat Se E Kam Me Kimet .

----------


## Baptist

Duket,se vetem per ate pulen qe kish bere veze me dy gogluqe nuk padke ngreh dolli. Turp per nje rakixhi me kaq pervoje. Te kujtohet ky rast? Isha femi atehere, shume i mitur, ka qene ne lajmet kryesore. E mbaj mend, se atebote shihnim shqiperine ne menyre ilegale dhe me kujdes te madh mos degjojne komshija, prandaj ende e kam ne kujtese kete lajm te padegjuar me pare. Gezuar edhe nje here, (se nuk ka dem ng arakia qe ngrehet me dolli), ato qe heq pa dolli jane te demshme. Te na rroje partija se alkoolit i gjindet gjithmone...
Shendet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

> Gezuar shoku!
> Si uje duket e shkreta,bile dhe formula kimike i ngjan:
> *[UJI-H2O--RAKIA-H2OOHOOOHO]*
> E mire eshte po te pishe pak(ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)por po e kalove te ben:
> -humbet ngjyrat (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
> -s'te mbyllet goja (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
> -te tjeret te duken me te shkurter (ka qene nje raki Skrapari ne 80-85)
> -rralle mund te duket se s'te kuptojne(--------------------------------------------)
> -te ben baba pa dashur(-------------------------------------------------)
> ...


uahahahahhaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
(kete nuk e pasna ndegjuar me heret, shume e fort)

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Duket,se vetem per ate pulen qe kish bere veze me dy gogluqe nuk padke ngreh dolli. Turp per nje rakixhi me kaq pervoje. Te kujtohet ky rast? Isha femi atehere, shume i mitur, ka qene ne lajmet kryesore. E mbaj mend, se atebote shihnim shqiperine ne menyre ilegale dhe me kujdes te madh mos degjojne komshija, prandaj ende e kam ne kujtese kete lajm te padegjuar me pare. Gezuar edhe nje here, (se nuk ka dem ng arakia qe ngrehet me dolli), ato qe heq pa dolli jane te demshme. Te na rroje partija se alkoolit i gjindet gjithmone...
> Shendet


Une dolli ngrija edhe per pulat qe nuk benin veze fare...
Detyra e nje "dollibashi" (ai qe ben dolline) eshte te ngreje dolli per gjithshka
qe ti vije ne mendje,vetem qe te pihet sa me shume raki.Mbas vetes,ka edhe nje sekretar,ky i fundit komenton dollite,dhe mban mend rradhen e renditjes se tyre.
Provokon ndonje pjesetar te muhabetit dhe nese ky i fundit,nuk mban mend
ndonje dolli qe eshte bere me pare,gjobitet te pije nje dopio raki me fund dhe ne sfond,i kendohet kenga"pije more pije,se te paska hije" :pa dhembe:  
Muhabetet tona me dolli, jane art me vete dhe rakia po dihet,ben punen e vet
ne frymezimin e kesaj kryevepre te folklorit Shqiptar...

Hajde gezuar nje here te gjitheve,kete dolli po e ngre per te gjithe ju
anetare te forumit ata qe i njoh,dhe ata qe kam per ti njohur gjate qendrimit
ne kete forum."U paca me ymer te gjitheve"Rrofshi e qofshi per vete, per familje e per shoqeri.Baptist!tregohu i kujdesshem ne renditjen e dollive,se po ta le ty nderin e sekretarit.Jo per gje po do te gjobitesh te pish nje kriko birre te mbushur
plot me raki,apo se kam edhe raki sheqeri qe ta pish sot e te te dale mbas nje muaji :pa dhembe:

----------


## Leila

Une shkoja te fabrika e pijeve alkolike, s'prisja te dilnin ne dyqan. I pija nga shishet defektive qe kullonin. Ekskursionet ne Korce ishin te shpeshta se prej andej merreshin ingredients te rakise, furnizonim fugonat me arka me molle etj., s'me kthenin ne shtepi pa m'i mbushur xhepat me molle e me gjera te mira te zotet e shtepise. Niseshim ne 5 te mengjesit e ktheheshim ne shtepi ne 1 te nates.

Neper darkat e fejesave femrave ne tavoline u jepet nje gote e vockel, kurse meshkujve nje gote shume me te madhe se sa ajo e femrave. Dhe si rregull nqs femra do pinte nje gllenke, meshkujt do pinin dy. Nqs femra do mbaronte goten, meshkujt duhet ta mbaronin gjithashtu, e diheshe qe duheshe rimbushur se s'kishte lezet me gota bosh tavolina. Te gjithe burrat rrinin me syte tek gotat e grave. E kur ia merrnin ndo nje kenge Jugu ashtu si te dehur qe ishin... neper kesoj darkash i kam mesuar te shkretat. "Dy sise q'i ka dhia..." lol

Arbeni ka harruar te shtoje se rakia te shkurton, po se cfare... hipotezat dhe konluzionet po ua le meshkujve ti qajne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

"Jeten"te paren, e te tjerat me rradhe,ama ne kete jete te shkurter
te mbizoteruar nga dehja e rakise,mund te perjetosh aq shume emocione
saqe esell nuk do ti perjetoje dot kurre...

Duhet ta pranoj se te pish i nxitur nga femrat, eshte dicka vertet interesante.
Sikur edhe femrat te kishin te njejten  etje per te konsumuar alkoolin,mardheniet
meshkuj\femra,do te ishin shume here me te harmonishme se'c jane ne realitet :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate,ne cift duhet te jete nje partner esell qe te coje ne shtepi tjetrin kur eshte i dehur, se po qene te dy tape,vine  gjithe naten verdalle per te gjetur shtepine pastaj he he...

Te pershendes dhe te falenderoj qe ndave me ne eksperiencen tende.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Deno Lerma Shoku Tankun Rehat Se E Kam Me Kimet .


Nuk e kuptoj piperke,perse duhet te kesh me kimet, nje pijanec si puna ime?!
Per c'fare mund te te sherbeje?! :pa dhembe:  

Besome,eshte me mire te mos perzihesh me mua,kam nje ndikim shume te keq
mbi shoqerine.Te gjithe ata qe me kane njohur,jane kthyer ne pijedashes...

Ti them keto, se te kam shume per zemer dhe nuk dua qe ti te demtosh shendetin
tend duke u shoqeruar me mua. :pa dhembe:

----------


## alnosa

ore po ti ku e di qe une nuk jam pianece.?
ndoshta pi edhe ma shume se ti .
 ore shoku tanku e di ti se dhe une e pi nga nje cik birre ndonjehere .
para 2 muajsh kishim nje ditelindje .kjo qe kishte ditelindjen ,na coj ne club.
te gjithe moren alkol .hej zot thash me vete do behen te gjithe xurxull dhe ska kush na coj ne shtepi.po he me thoshin dhe mua pije pije dhe ti nje birre .
e po pi macja uthull?????
 e po mire thashe po deshi partia ,po e pij dhe une .iku e para shoku tanku .erdhi e dyta ah te treten smunda .dhe erdhi fundi kur te iknim ne shtepi . skishte kush ngiste macinen se te gjithe ishim bere xurxull.dhe vendosem ta merrnim ne kembe .u shperndame neper drejtimet e shtepive tona .kur sa vajta ne shtepi hajte kush degjoi gjyq nja 2 ore te mira .
nga ora 2 e nates  me bie tel .hej o zot thash kush eshte tani ..
ishte i jati i asaj vajzes qe kishte ditelindjen ,bo bo thash me vete ajo skishte vajtur akoma ne shtepi .i bie cel te saj .   hic spergjigjej njeri .i jati lajmeroj policin .u mblodhem te gjithe duke na share keta te shpise. sguxonim ti shpjegonim policit se kishim pire per vete . dhe kjo zonja  qe kishte humbur ja kishte futur nja 2 ore gjum ne parkingun e nje restoranti dhe na vjen serbes serbes.po ku ishe e pytem .ne gjum tha tani dua tja marr nje kenge . ,dhe filloj te bkendoj .MAKARENEN .te gjitha ulem koken nga turpi ..
prandaj qe ate dite kurr nuk ve birre ne goje ..prandaj o shoku tanku te largohem une sa me shpejt nga keta anonimet seeeeeeeeee ...heeeeeeeeee 
..ika shoku tanku nga syte kembet..
pershendetje shoku tanku ...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Hahahhhh....pikerisht per kete po te thosha edhe une...
Shoh qe e paske provuar dhe me behet qefi qe s'te paska pelqyer..
Jo per gje por jemi shume pijanece ne kete forum, po te shtohej edhe nje tjeter
nuk besoj se do ti bente mire imazhit te shkelqyer qe ka forumi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Dilni more shoke,ku jeni futur?!
Nuk ka perse tu vije zor nga vetja,ne fund te fundit jemi te gjithe anonime...
Kjo teme,pamvaresisht humorit mund te sherbeje per te na ndergjegjesuar ne dhe njerezit e tjere per pasojat negative qe mund te shkaktoje alkooli....dmth
ne ta rrallojme dhe te tjeret te mos e provojne :buzeqeshje: 

Dua tu pershendes te gjitheve me nje kenge te cilen ndoshta mund ta keni harruar sepse eshte nje kenge goxha e vjeter...

Jaallaa shofeeri jaalla
moos e pi rakii inee
Jaallaa shofeeri jaalla
moos e pi rakiinee
Se rakiaa oo shooferoooo
ben keq per melciineeee
se rakiaa ooo shooferoooo 
ben keq per melciineee

Mund ta vazhdoni vete nese ju kujtohet... :buzeqeshje: 

Deri sa melcija te na japi shenjat e para te dhimbjes,une ju uroj edhe nje here
gezuar dhe ta pijme nga nje gote per ata qe se pine.....

----------


## alnosa

tankist po ti ske gjetur djalin qe te shoqeron ne dollit more djal .
se mesa di une eshte nga skrapari .
 dhe sa per kengen ju a le djemeve ta vazhdojne se une se di ..
behu njecik skrapalli dhe mos i harro zakonet .gjeje dollibashin

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shoku Tanku respekte lale po une nuk jam alkoolizuar akoma qe te behem per shoqat.Vetem po te them po me dhe Raki e dua Dopio se Tekja me ze.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ahh i mban mend zakonet shoku tanku moj moter, i mban por me duket vetja si i fundit i Mohikaneve sepse keta Skraparllinjte e forumit,nuk paskan shume qeif
ti rikthehen edhe nje here epokes se arte te dollive...keshtu si ka vajtur puna,me duhet te nxjerr nje lajmerim ne ndonje faqe interneti "kerkojme sekretar per dollibash"paga do te jete e kenaqshme...vetem kundrejt pageses mund te vije ndonje njeri se per zakone,nuk po u a ndjen shume :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Shoku Tanku respekte lale po une nuk jam alkoolizuar akoma qe te behem per shoqat.Vetem po te them po me dhe Raki e dua Dopio se Tekja me ze.


Po c'ke mer daj,ta jep lali jot ty si ta duash duke filluar qe nga me e buta
e deri te me e forta...si e do per Lushnjare,per Vlonjate,per Skraparllinj
si ta duash.... :pa dhembe:

----------

